# Making 200 to 300 monthly is it possible in 2020?



## Melon.junior (Feb 3, 2020)

hi i'm a beginner composer and i'm trying to make money from selling music on audio jungle
every where i read about making money from selling licenses people say the market is very saturated and kind of impossible,
but in my situation because of the currency difference in my country if i make 200 to 300 hundred dollars monthly i can make a living
so my question is: is it possible to make this amount of money on audio jungle and other sites like pond5 and others monthly
and i plan to make cinematic inspirational & motivational and probably epic tracks
and English is my second language sorry if you see any mistakes


----------



## davidson (Feb 4, 2020)

Hard to tell without hearing your music, but yes, definitely possible.


----------



## asherpope (Feb 4, 2020)

Better off ditching royalty free sites and signing with legit PRO affiliated libraries...at least for now


----------



## J-M (Feb 4, 2020)

If you got the chops, try to get into a proper library (not royalty free). AudioJungle pays very little and Pond5 introduced a cut into composers' share of the profits (less than half now)+those places are filled with tracks just like you want to make, so there's a high chance that your work will just get lost in there...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 4, 2020)

If you have at least 1000 tracks (top quality), and are willing to wait at least a year, it's entirely possible.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

Melon.junior said:


> hi i'm a beginner composer and i'm trying to make money from selling music on audio jungle
> every where i read about making money from selling licenses people say the market is very saturated and kind of impossible,
> but in my situation because of the currency difference in my country if i make 200 to 300 hundred dollars monthly i can make a living
> so my question is: is it possible to make this amount of money on audio jungle and other sites like pond5 and others monthly
> ...


Those libraries with oceans of tracks and take practically anything are drying up. Better to up your game and get signed with a legit library where you have a relationship and will actively promote your tracks. So ya, if you can get your work up to par, sure...


----------



## Daryl (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> If you have at least 1000 tracks (top quality), and are willing to wait at least a year, it's entirely possible.


If you have 1000 tracks of top quality, placed with a decent Publisher, you will be making $25K a month, not $200. Why waste them on Audio Jungle?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

Daryl said:


> If you have 1000 tracks of top quality, placed with a decent Publisher, you will be making $25K a month, not $200. Why waste them on Audio Jungle?


^^^ THIS!


----------



## Melon.junior (Feb 4, 2020)

thanks to all of you for helping and taking the time to respond.
a lot of you said you should have a contract with a legit library, will you introduce me to some of those libraries or a link to a article or something the ones that focus on orchestral hybrid tracks.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 4, 2020)

Daryl said:


> If you have 1000 tracks of top quality, placed with a decent Publisher, you will be making $25K a month, not $200. Why waste them on Audio Jungle?



The key is getting in with _that_ publisher, it's like winning the lottery :0)


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

Melon.junior said:


> thanks to all of you for helping and taking the time to respond.
> a lot of you said you should have a contract with a legit library, will you introduce me to some of those libraries or a link to a article or something the ones that focus on orchestral hybrid tracks.


I suggest joining this group here. It's going to take time and research: 








Sync Academy


To join, sign up for a paid membership here: https://www.syncmymusic.com/syncacademy




syncacademy.syncmymusic.com


----------



## Melon.junior (Feb 4, 2020)

and is premium beat better than others i know their system is one time payment what is your opinion about that library


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

Melon.junior said:


> and is premium beat better than others i know their system is one time payment what is your opinion about that library


Where YOU fit in is unique, I can't answer that question. I do suggest joining the above as that group can help point you in the right direction...


----------



## clisma (Feb 4, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> I suggest joining this group here. It's going to take time and research:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to spread more information about a site with literally (using this word literally) zero information on their site but that seems to require your info and possibly a payment to sign up?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

clisma said:


> Care to spread more information about a site with literally (using this word literally) zero information on their site but that seems to require your info and possibly a payment to sign up?


Sure it has a payment, but $20 a month is minimal in my eyes for the info and feedback you get there. Jesse is a legit guy, been in the business for 11 years. Tons of FREE information is on his YouTube channel:
Sync My Music


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 4, 2020)

yeah, like everyone is saying, dont use those royalty sites as they are really taking advantage of composers. they know you should be making a lot more money.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 4, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Sure it has a payment, but $20 a month is minimal in my eyes for the info and feedback you get there.



Buy my course and with our secret formula you'll be flipping houses in no time making hundreds of thousands!

Sorry to be skeptical, I'm sure it's legit and very helpful. I just always wonder about people selling info on how to make a lot of money, why they don't just go make all the monies for themselves instead.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 4, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Buy my course and with our secret formula you'll be flipping houses in no time making hundreds of thousands!
> 
> Sorry to be skeptical, I'm sure it's legit and very helpful. I just always wonder about people selling info on how to make a lot of money, why they don't just go make all the monies for themselves instead.


I get ya, but Jesse doesn't come across that way at all. It's all about hard work possibly for years and elevating your skills. He emphasizes the long-term game, no shortcuts whatsoever...


----------



## Daryl (Feb 4, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> The key is getting in with _that_ publisher, it's like winning the lottery :0)


No, the key is writing good tracks. Without those, it doesn't matter who you "get in with". I understand your point, but IMO you're trying to put the cart before the horse.


----------



## tsk (Feb 4, 2020)

Melon.junior said:


> and is premium beat better than others i know their system is one time payment what is your opinion about that library



Personally I wouldn't waste my time with a library that pays a small fee buy out, where you'll never see a cut of license or sync fees again. You're losing out on so much money it doesn't make sense in my opinion. And sites like that I would guess don't make anywhere near as much in broadcast royalties either.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Feb 5, 2020)

Sure it’s possible and you have to start somewhere. The more tracks you get accepted and up to par with the competition the steadier your income will be. I would say you need maybe 40 -100 tracks to be seen and make it steady on AJ or P5.
Another thing you have to consider is if you’re going exclusive or not on AJ?
On AJ you sell right away and then the track slowly dies if it’s not competitive/good/usable enough.
On P5 it takes a few month’s for a track to float around in the pond before it starts to sell.
Good luck!
Other sites that might be of interest are maybe Audio Network, Jinglepunks etc.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Mar 3, 2020)

I think it’s very possible, but has a lot to do with your skill in composing, producing, song ideas and marketing. I’ve been making music since the 90’s so my quality is alright, it’s a bit early to tell for sure since I started selling stock music only in january but the first month I made $22, last month $79 and this month after three days I’m already at $34, so I’m on my way to 200-300 by the end of summer. I have only 10 songs and some SFX packs online in one royalty free library. I’ve seen many complain about saturation, rejected tracks, not selling anything, usually the ones complaining just aren’t very good at what they’re doing.


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 3, 2020)

InLight-Tone said:


> Sync Academy
> 
> 
> To join, sign up for a paid membership here: https://www.syncmymusic.com/syncacademy
> ...



don't spend your money on that, it's just a youtuber trying his own personal taxi.com

this is good:









Home


Music Library Report. Established in 2009 it has become the go to website for music composers for information on music libraries.



musiclibraryreport.com


----------



## InLight-Tone (Mar 3, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> don't spend your money on that, it's just a youtuber trying his own personal taxi.com
> 
> this is good:
> 
> ...


I tried MLR and most there keep their secrets to themselves. You will learn very little if anything. Jesse is having people post their successes to his channel and the environment is very positive. I completely disagree with your assessment having been members of both. Jesse who runs Sync has been in the industry for 11 years...


----------



## Beluga (Mar 4, 2020)

I have been using MLR years back and the only thing I got out of it was a full list of music libraries. I did establish a relationship with one of the publishers I found on that list.

However, on the feedback side, it was really irrelevant. Most advice (if there was any) was from the time the service was free (still years before). And I can understand it: why would anyone leave their personal experience with publishers there if they paid to get access to (hopefully) useful info? Why contribute for free for a paying service (you paid for)?


----------



## davidson (Mar 4, 2020)

What's behind MLR's paywall exactly?


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Mar 4, 2020)

Watch out if someone says, You wanna make 200/300 bucks a month, is that right ? I think I can help You... You know, I'm a well-known Producer. My nickname is "The Pig One". 





That said, you can offer to make musical arrangements. Most composers are not necessarily arrangers. If you have the skills, it's a lucrative opportunity.


----------



## jfino (Mar 4, 2020)

Make loop packs for established companies. Some pay buyout fees some pay royalties on sales, some offer advances. 
You can also make your own label and sell on ADSR or other sites like that.

Also make production library music for long term royalties. Read "A _Composer's Guide_ to Library Music " by Dan Graham.

Never tried royalty free libraries like Audio jungle, so don't know if they work or not.

If you have recording equipment and play an instrument offer remote recording sessions through freelancer websites here and perhaps fiverr.

Hope that gives you some ideas, all the best!


----------



## Beluga (Mar 4, 2020)

davidson said:


> What's behind MLR's paywall exactly?



From what I remember it's a list of production music publishers. The special part about it is that composers who have actually worked for these share their real-life experience (good and bad) as comments under it. At least that's what they did when the service was free. Once it was behind a paywall, of course, no one left any more comments so apart from the list and some outdated incomplete info there's nothing much.


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 4, 2020)

davidson said:


> What's behind MLR's paywall exactly?


Access to certain forums, access to list of libraries, their ratings and members feedback of the libraries.

I always recommend signing up for a week/month to see if you like it.


----------

